# Behr granite concrete coating



## Alserian (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi everyone. I just bought 5 gallons of Behr concrete granite grip for my porch. I had something come up where I'm not going to be able to use it for a while. How long will this product be good for just sitting with an occasional shake?

thanks


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Most of us here will reply that it will never be good because it's a Behr product. I suppose taking it in to be shook every month or so is the way to go, but, why not just return it and then buy what you need when you have more time to do the job?

This thread will likely be locked up soon unless you are an actual painting contractor.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

